# robar



## Encolpius

Ola!
The word "robar" is used differently in languages. 
I know "Me han robado el coche". They stole my car. 
but
how would you say "they stole Peter's car" in spanish? Gracias!

PS: I am a beginner.


----------



## roxcyn

Se han robado el coche de Pepe.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México.- Se robaron el coche/auto/carro de Pedro (osease Peter)


----------



## Julián Martínez

En España: HAN ROBADO EL COCHE DE PEDRO
Aquí no pondríamos el "Se".


----------



## mhp

My try:
  Le han robado el coche a Peter (They have stolen Peter's car)
Le robaron el coche a Peter (They stole Peter's car)
Se ha robado el coche de Peter (Peter's car has been stolen)
Se robó el coche de Peter (Peter's car was stolen)

Please correct


----------



## Bilma

mhp said:


> My try:
> Le han robado el coche a Peter (They have stolen Peter's car)
> Le robaron el coche a Peter (They stole Peter's car)
> Se han robado el coche de Peter (Peter's car has been stolen)
> Se robaron el coche de Peter (Peter's car was stolen)
> 
> Please correct


----------



## mhp

> Se han robado el coche de Peter (Peter's car has been stolen)
> Se robaron el coche de Peter (Peter's car was stolen)



 Garcias. Creo que el sujeto es el coche y tiene que concordar con el verbo.
  el coche se robó (el coche fue robado)
  el coche se ha robado (el coche ha sido robado)

  ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Bilma

mhp said:


> Garcias. Creo que el sujeto es el coche y tiene que concordar con el verbo.
> el coche se robó (el coche fue robado)
> el coche se ha robado (el coche ha sido robado)
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


 

El coche se robó - what you are saying is *the car stole itself*.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

I agree with Bilma, robar its an intransitive verb.- You cannot robe yourrself, wel sometimes, but I thing no, Siempre se la va a robar alguien


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> My try:
> Le han robado el coche a Peter (They have stolen Peter's car)
> Le robaron el coche a Peter (They stole Peter's car)
> Se ha robado el coche de Peter (Peter's car has been stolen)
> Se robó el coche de Peter (Peter's car was stolen)
> 
> Please correct


 

Tus frases son todas correctas. *bilma*, no entiendo tus "correciones".


----------



## heidita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En México.- Se robaron el coche/auto/carro de Pedro (osease Peter)


 
Se robaron el coche tiene otro significado.

Se ha robado el coche. The car has been stolen.

 (ellos)Se robaron el coche. they stole the car for themselves.

Esta frase en España sería muy irregular y no sería correcta ni se entendería.


----------



## Bilma

heidita said:


> Tus frases son todas correctas. *bilma*, no entiendo tus "correciones".


 

I cannot explain why those sentences are wrong. Maybe you can explain why they are correct.


----------



## mhp

Bilma said:


> El coche se robó - what you are saying is *the car stole itself*.



 No  digo una construcción pasiva refleja
Se habla español (Spaish is spoken) -- Spanish doesn't speak itself
Se venden coches (Cars are sold) -- Cars don't sell themselves
Se robó el coche (Car was stolen) -- The car didn't steal itself


----------



## heidita

Miguelillo 87 said:


> I agree with Bilma, robar its an intransitive verb.- You cannot robe yourrself, well sometimes, but I don't think so, Siempre se la ¿? va a robar a alguien


 
I don't understand this explanation.

robar algo

robar a alguien algo

robar (en elsentido de raptar) a alguien (CD)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

heidita said:


> Se robaron el coche tiene otro significado.
> 
> Se ha robado el coche. The car has been stolen.
> 
> (ellos)Se robaron el coche. they stole the car for themselves.
> 
> Esta frase en España sería muy irregular y no sería correcta ni se entendería.


En México totalmente entendible. Nunca pensarán en quién lo hizo, simplemente que se lo robaron, ¡quiénes' pues los ladrones. Así se dice por acá


----------



## Bilma

mhp said:


> No  digo una construcción pasiva refleja
> Se habla español (Spaish is spoken) -- Spanish doesn't speak itself
> Se venden coches (Cars are sold) -- Cars don't sell themselves
> Se robó el coche (Car was stolen) -- The car didn't steal itself


 

In that case would be...


Se roban coches.  But not


Se robo el coche.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

heidita said:


> I don't understand this explanation.
> 
> robar algo
> 
> robar a alguien algo
> 
> robar (en elsentido de raptar) a alguien (CD)


No s epuede decir.
El coche se ha robado, es Se robaron el coche.


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> No  digo una construcción pasiva refleja
> Se habla español (Spaish is spoken) -- Spanish doesn't speak itself
> Se venden coches (Cars are sold) -- Cars don't sell themselves
> Se robó el coche (Car was stolen) -- The car didn't steal itself


 
mhp has done the explantion. The sentences are perfect.

En efecto son pasiva refleja. Y como dijo mhp antes, debe coincidir en número el verbo. _Se robaron el coche_ no es correcto a no ser que se quiera decir,

Ellos robaron el coche para ellos mismos o de ellos mismos. O sea, se robaron su propio coche. Raro, pero posible.


----------



## heidita

roxcyn said:


> Se ha robado el coche de Pepe.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

heidita said:


> mhp has done the explantion. The sentences are perfect.
> 
> En efecto son pasiva refleja. Y como dijo mhp antes, debe coincidir en número el verbo. _Se robaron el coche_ no es correcto a no ser que se quiera decir,
> 
> Ellos robaron el coche para ellos mismos o de ellos mismos. O* sea, se* *robaron su propio coche*. Raro, pero posible.


En México aunque sea gramaticalmente incorretco,es la manera en que se dice. Se robaron el coche, Se robaron mi carro. 
Digo, puede que el sepa quién se lo robo y sepa que son sus vecinos y diga.
Se robaron mi coche ¡Quién? Los vecinos

Pero aunque no se sepa quien fue , y sabemos que tal vez sólo fue un ladrón se dirá.
Se robaron mi coche, no importando que haya sido una sola persona.
Diferencia de país a país


----------



## heidita

Cabe recordar que *el coche se robó* en la misma calle en la que Trashorras tenía un garaje. 
relataron que en ningún caso *el coche se robó* en Avilés ni que estuvieran en la pensión
Si *se robó el coche* en el callejón de Trashorras fue por azar y obedeció 

Sólo por poner algunos ejemplos.

En efecto, Miguelillo, se robaron el coche lo he encontrado en varias entradas mejicanas.

FANS MEXICANOS Y LATINOS - Topic Powered by eve community *...* *se robaron el coche* de mi jefe, por lo cual el usa el otro, *...*

Unos 400 metros después de donde sus conocidos se robaron el coche (el informador)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ya ves, es sólo cuestión de preferencías regionales. Pero obvio que tú estás bien. de hecho ambos estamos, ya él decidirá que opción usará. Por lo emnos hoy todos aprendimos algo nuevo


----------



## Iliana

Lo correcto es decir " se han robado el coche" , pues cuando en español se desconoce el sujeto de la oración, la oración se pone en tercera persona del plural.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Iliana said:


> Lo correcto es decir " se han robado el coche" , pues cuando en español se desconoce el sujeto de la oración, la oración se pone en tercera persona del plural.


Buena explicación, lo desconocia, Muchas gracias.


----------



## Iliana

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Buena explicación, lo desconocia, Muchas gracias.


Asi, es. Otros ejemplos de esta construcción son:

_Mataron a Felipe._ (desconocemos el sujeto)
_Me enviaron_ una carta. (el sujeto se deconoce, o es irrelevante mencionarlo)

Ese es el uso correcto y no varia de región a región. Esto lo aprendí de mi profesor de morfosintaxis, y el era chileno.


----------



## mhp

Note that it is perfectly correct to say
  El coche, se lo robaron a Peter
  El coche, se lo han robado a Peter
Here “se” is a dative pronoun.

  Se lo robaron (a Peter)
Se lo han robado (a Peter)
are also perfectly correct for the same reason.

Se lo robaron el coche (a Peter)
Se lo han robado el coche (a Peter)
are also acceptable as a region usage.

Se robaron el coche
Se han robado el coche
  are not acceptable as a regional usage.  see message #39



> *b) * En las oraciones de pasiva refleja la forma _se_ precede a un verbo en forma activa en tercera persona (singular o plural), junto al que aparece un elemento nominal, normalmente pospuesto, que funciona como su sujeto gramatical. Este elemento nominal suele denotar cosas o acciones, o personas indeterminadas: _Se hacen fotocopias; Se supone que ibas a venir; Se necesitan secretarias bilingües. _Si el sujeto lleva determinante o es un pronombre, puede ir antepuesto: _Las fotocopias se hacen en máquinas especiales; Al final, todo se sabe._ Por tratarse de una forma de pasiva, solo se da con verbos transitivos, y *el verbo irá en singular o en plural según sea singular o plural el elemento nominal que actúe de sujeto*: _«En los comercios especializados se vende la pasta de sésamo»_ (Bonfiglioli _Arte_ [Arg. 1990]); _«En ese kiosco _[...] _no se venden revistas políticas»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Iliana

mhp said:


> Se robaron el coche
> Se han robado el coche
> are not acceptable as a regional usage.


 Why do you say so? Those sentences are gramatically correct, despite local preferences.


----------



## mhp

Iliana said:


> Why do you say so? Those sentences are gramatically correct, despite local preferences.



Sorry it took me a while to find a reference. I've added it to my prior post.


----------



## Iliana

mhp said:


> Sorry it took me a while to find a reference. I've added it to my prior post.


Have you heard something about "oraciones con sujeto indeterminado"? Those always use third person in plural.


----------



## mhp

Iliana said:


> Have you heard something about "oraciones con sujeto indeterminado"? Those always use third person in plural.



I'm sorry I'm not sure to what you are referring. There is impersonal passive with SE. In that case the verb is always singular:
_Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_

Can you please give an example?


> En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, *la forma se precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular*. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades_), con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_). No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como _Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_ en lugar de _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_. Tampoco es correcto hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de complementos preposicionales: _Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_ (en lugar de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_); _En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes _(en lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Iliana

Ojo, creo que estas confundido. En efecto, las oraciones _impersonales_ siempre se conjugan en _tercera persona del singular_. Sin embargo, existe otro tipo de oraciones llamadas "oraciones con sujeto indeterminado"

Este tipo de oraciones se caracterizan por la ausencia del sujeto, y puede ser por 2 motivos: el sujeto se desconoce, o se conoce pero es irrelevante mencionarlo. 

Estas oraciones se construyen en _tercera persona del plural_, y no siempre tienen que usar el "se". 

Para mayor referencia, te recomiendo que visites este sitio: http://www.auladeletras.net/material/sintaxis.PDF

Ejemplos de estas oraciones son:

Mataron a Felipe. (el sujeto se deconoce)
Me enviaron una carta. (el sujeto se desconoce, o no interesa mencionarlo).


----------



## Iliana

Encontré información mucho más detallada en este sitio: lee con detenimiento la página 3... 

http://www.cvc.cervantes.es/obref/aih/pdf/04/aih_04_2_019.pdf


----------



## mhp

Iliana said:


> Have you heard something about "oraciones con sujeto indeterminado"? Those always use third person in plural.





Iliana said:


> Ojo, creo que estas confundido. ...existe otro tipo de oraciones llamadas "oraciones con sujeto indeterminado"
> 
> Estas oraciones se construyen en tercera persona del singular, y no siempre tienen que usar el "se".



 It is possible that the person who is confused is me 

Anyway, you say that what you are referring to always uses a singular verb.

Se han robado el coche
Se robaron el coche
do not have singular conjugation.

My confusion? Perhaps, or perhaps not. 

--edit--
From the parts that I read, the link you provide is in complete agreement with what I have said. 
Can you please point to where it says
Se han robado el coche
Se robaron el coche
or similar constructions are correct?


----------



## Iliana

mhp said:


> It is possible that the person who is confused is me
> Unfortunate the link that you provide does not function.
> 
> Anyway, you say that what you are referring to always uses a singular verb.
> 
> Se han robado el coche
> Se robaron el coche
> do not have singular conjugation.
> 
> My confusion? Perhaps, or perhaps not.


I apologize, my typing is terrible. As you may have noticed, I edited my post already.  

If the link does not work, try to paste it in another window. I just checked those sites myself and they are working just fine.


----------



## Carlos Pianovi

En el español de Argentina sería:
 se robaron el auto (o coche, o automóvil, o vehículo) de Peter.


----------



## Verde

They have stolen Peter´s car = (Ellos) han robado el auto de Pedro.
They stole Peter´s car = (Ellos) robaron el auto de Pedro.
Peter´s car has been stolen = El auto de Pedro ha sido robado.
Peter´s car was stolen = El auto de Pedro fué robado.

Si uno dice: "se robaron el auto de Pedro" está queriendo decir "ellos robaron (para sí mismos) el auto de Pedro"...  
Para mí la mejor forma de decir ésto sin mencionar a los ladrones, a los cuales desconocemos, es tal cual en Inglés: "El auto de Pedro fué robado" = "Peter´s car was stolen".

¡suerte!


----------



## HUMBERT0

mhp said:


> My try:
> Se ha robado el coche de Peter (Peter's car has been stolen)
> Se robó el coche de Peter (Peter's car was stolen)
> 
> Please correct


No cabe duda, es diferente en México, éstas las usaríamos así:
Pablo se ha robado el coche de Peter (Pablo has stolen Peter's car)
Pablo se robó el coche de Peter (Pablo stole Peter's car)

Para decir (Peter's car was stolen), diríamos, "El coche de Peter *fue* robado" y NO diríamos "se robó", pero también se nos escucha decir "Se robaron el carro de Peter", ¿quien?, pues ellos "los ladrones".

Si en México dices "Se robó (ha robado) el coche de Peter ", lo primero que va a ocurrir, es que te pregunten ¿De quién estás hablando?. Se robó (ha robado) el coche de Peter, aquí se entiende por: *él* robó (ha robado) el coche de Peter.

Pero es bueno saber que no en todos los lugares es así.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Lo encontré en internet:
Con las manos en la cintura, se robaron El grito y La Madonna: obras del pintor noruego Edvard Munch.

Chile: se robaron más de 6 mil millones de dólares en privatizaciones de Pinochet

Se robaron el auto volador de Harry Potter 

Directora Revista Horizontes
Pontificia Universidad Católica de Puerto Rico
– No puedo ver el mar, ¿dónde están las puertas?, ¿y el patio?
– Se lo robaron.
– Sí, se robaron el patio. No está. Tampoco están las ventanas. ¿Las escondieron?

El obispo de occidente, Luis Santos, pide que protejan la riqueza cultural y religiosa. Ayer saquearon otra iglesia en Tegucigalpa 
“Se robaron el santo” fue la frase que sacudió al pueblo y llenó de tristeza a los devotos de San José.

Se robaron bebé en Cartagena
De manera increíble, un bebé de escasas horas de nacido fue raptado por una desconocida del lecho de su madre en la Clínica Maternidad Rafael Calvo Núñez

La Voz de Galicia: todas las noticias de Galicia en la red :: 14 ediciones: ... «Es verdad, suponemos que en 1991 se robaron algunos» de los 132 fabricados ...

Se robaron cuatro toneladas y media de carne: tienen para el asado 
Buenos Aires.- Un camión cargado con más de cuatro toneladas y media de carne fue robado esta madrugada por cuatro hombres en esta capital provincial, y sus dos ocupantes fueron liberados, en la localidad de Toledo.

En agosto, la Dirección General de Farmacia y Productos Sanitarios de la comunidad madrileña puso en marcha un protocolo de actuación específico ante la sospecha de una posible falsificación de recetas de este medicamento después de conocer que el pasado mes de julio se robaron dos sellos de dos Áreas de Inspección de Madrid.

El juzgado, que mantiene el secreto de sumario, aún no había tomado ayer declaración a ninguno de los agentes que trabajaron entre el miércoles 26 (día en el que supuestamente entró en dependencias de la Jefatura el alijo de 513 kilos de cocaína requisado en el puerto de Valencia del que la policía asegura se robaron los más de 20 kilos) y el lunes 31 (día en el que se puso en conocimiento del juzgado lo ocurrido). Tampoco al cierre de esta edición se había practicado detención alguna.


----------



## mhp

I found something that solves the mystery why there are so many examples of “Se robaron el coche”. In America this is not a passive sentence!

  It is actually the verb robarse. (pronomial and not reflexive)



> En el español de América, cuando no hay complemento indirecto, es frecuente usar este verbo en forma pronominal: _«*Bini se robó el carro* para darse el gusto de manejar»_ (Chavarría _Rojo_ [Ur. 2002]); _«La negativa familiar hizo que Piro Estrella se robara a mamá Paulina»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


  In this sense, «Se robaron el coche de Peter» is perfectly correct and is equivalent to «robaron el coche de Peter».

  The reason this is hard to understand is that the verb robarse does not exist in the DRAE when it means to steal.


----------



## heidita

Iliana said:


> Asi, es. Otros ejemplos de esta construcción son:
> 
> _Mataron a Felipe._ (desconocemos el sujeto)
> _Me enviaron_ una carta. (el sujeto se desconoce, o es irrelevante mencionarlo)
> 
> Ese es el uso correcto y no varia de región a región. Esto lo aprendí de mi profesor de morfosintaxis, y el era chileno.


 
En efecto, en tus frases se desconoce o es irrelevante el sujeto, lo que se llama *sujeto elíptico*. 
Pero las frases que nos conciernen no se construyen así sino con se de pasiva refleja. No es correcto de ninguna manera, aunque en Méjico se diga así, "se han robado el coche". 
Como ya señalé, en la pasiva refleja debe coincidir el verbo con el nombre. Si coche es singular, el verbo no puede estar el plural.


----------



## heidita

Verde said:


> They have stolen Peter´s car = (Ellos) han robado el auto de Pedro.
> They stole Peter´s car = (Ellos) robaron el auto de Pedro.
> Peter´s car has been stolen = El auto de Pedro ha sido robado.
> Peter´s car was stolen = El auto de Pedro fué robado.
> 
> *Si uno dice: "se robaron el auto de Pedro" está queriendo decir "ellos robaron (para sí mismos) el auto de Pedro"...  *
> Para mí la mejor forma de decir ésto sin mencionar a los ladrones, a los cuales desconocemos, es tal cual en Inglés: "El auto de Pedro fué robado" = "Peter´s car was stolen".
> 
> ¡suerte!


 

Es exactamente lo que he indicado en mi post anterior. Se ve que en Méjico se dice con esa particular forma, pero de ninguna manera es correcta gramaticalmente hablando. 
No se debe confundir la pasiva refleja con la frase impersonal o simplemente con sujeto elíptico.


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> The reason this is hard to understand is that the verb robarse does not exist in the DRAE when it means to steal.


 
I don't think we can say, there this verb exists, and here it doesn't. _robarse _is not accepted in the DRAE so if in Mexico it is used like this, that may be so, but that's not reason enough to think it is correct to use a verb in the reflexive form if it is not accepted as such.
It is , as Miguellillo agreed to, a regional use. Like , for example, in Extremadura, asín, instead of así. But it is not "correct" to say asín, as this word really does not exist and is a regional use only.


----------



## mhp

I summarize my own understanding:

  The correct way to form a passive reflexive in any Spanish speaking country is:
  Se ha robado el coche de Peter (Peter's car has been stolen) (El coche de Peter ha sido robado)
Se robó el coche de Peter (Peter's car was stolen) (El coche de Peter fue robado)

  The stantard way to say this in active voice in any Spanish speaking country is:
  Han robado el coche de Peter (They have stolen Peter’s car)
  Robaron el coche de Peter (They stole Peter’s car)

  As a regional use where pronominal form of robar is acceptable (for example Mexico), the active voice can also be said as
  Se han robado el coche de Peter (They have stolen Peter’s car)
  Se robaron el coche de Peter (They stole Peter’s car)

I hope Peter gets back his car


----------



## broud

Hola , siento llegar tarde 

Como ha explicado mhp , en América Latina (o en algunas zonas de ésta) es normal pronominalizar el verbo "robar" dando entonces "robarse". Pero todas las explicaciones que habéis dado para esto son Totalmente Incorrectas y mi consejo es que tengamos todos cuidado antes de hacer estas cosas.

Por otro lado, heidita, aunque a los españoles "se robaron el coche" nos suene fatal, o la RAE no lo incluya en su diccionario (cosa que no he comprobado, pero sí lo incluye en el Panhíspanico de Dudas como hemos visto, y no dice que le parezca incorrecto) es un problema de falta de documentación de la RAE; porque el gran Vargas Llosa utilice una expresión no voy a decir que esté bien dicha, pero si lo viera tampoco le diría que no sabe español   De hecho ha traducido algunos textos para lectores españoles donde nadie diría que es hispanoamericano. Quiero decir, que si le pareciera mas aceptable, escribiría al "modo español" en sus novelas.


Y por otro lado y perdon por enrollarme tanto: el problema es que en el ejemplo dado, los españoles no usaríamos - o al menos la gente con la que yo me relaciono  - la pasiva refleja. Así pues, diríamos: _El coche ha sido robado o (Le) han robado el coche_, pero nunca _Se robó el coche_. La construcción es gramaticalmente correcta pero casi podríamos decir que es agramatical en otro sentido.

Sí que veo algunos usos de la pasiva refleja con robar :  
_La Guardia Civil dice que no halló anomalías en 2003 en la mina donde *se robaron* los explosivos.  

_Pero sinceramente yo no creo que lo dijera así.  Quizá me sonaría mejor una del tipo:  "En los ultimos 10 años se han robado 2 millones de coches en España"


----------



## Rayines

> Pero todas las explicaciones que habéis dado para esto son Totalmente Incorrectas y mi consejo es que tengamos todos cuidado antes de hacer estas cosas.


Me parece apresurada tu afirmación de que todas las explicaciones son incorrectas.
Si lees cuidadosamente los mensajes, se han dado buenas explicaciones sobre las diferencias entre una expresión pasiva refleja, o un uso de lo que para mí sería un "se" enfático, concluyendo con una buena síntesis de mhp.
Está clarísimo que, como con tantas otras expresiones hay diferencias según países o regiones. Como Miguelillo afirma, es común en Méjico "se lo robaron".
En Argentina, por ejemplo, no solemos usar el "se" en ese caso. Sí como pasiva refleja: "Se robaron dos cuadros millonarios del Museo tal......" (fueron robados....). Hay una mención en uno de los mensajes a un título de un diario de Buenos Aires: Se robaron cuatro toneladas y media de carne: tienen para el asado.
O sea que también lo usamos, pero cuando queremos exagerar un hecho: "¡¡se robaron el auto de fulanito en la otra cuadra!!", pero en general usamos sólo "robaron" (y lamentablemente, bastante a menudo ).
En definitiva, me parece que no corresponde calificar las intervenciones de incorrectas.


----------



## Iliana

Finalmente he encontrado una referencia confiable y con varios ejemplos que quizas ayude a asimilar este enredo.

El tema completo se titula "Los diferentes tipos del _se _en español" en el sitio http://www.sgci.mec.es/redele/revista3/lidia_lozano.shtml

He aquí la referencia:

10. _SE_ PASIVO
http://www.sgci.mec.es/redele/revista3/images/lidia12.jpg​
Estos ejemplos ilustran el valor similar de la *pasiva refleja* (con _se_) y la *pasiva perifrástica *(_ser_ + participio).

En la pasiva refleja se requiere un sujeto paciente, el verbo siempre está conjugado en _tercera persona singular o plural_ y en general no se admite complemento agente (aunque puede aparecer y se considera correcto). El énfasis está en la acción y el objeto (sujeto paciente) sobre el que recae esa acción, no en el sujeto que la lleva a cabo. Tiene cierto tinte de impersonalidad (y por ello a menudo resulta difícil distinguirlo del pronombre _se_ con valor impersonal, que veremos más adelante), porque normalmente no aparece con el sujeto. Aunque es posible adjuntar el complemento preposicional [por + nombre] para referirse al sujeto, pero no es muy común.


El verbo debe ser transitivo, de lo contrario no podría exigir un objeto directo en la activa, transformado en sujeto paciente en la pasiva. Sólo aparece en la forma _se_. *No tiene paradigma verbal,* pues se trata de un componente oracional. 

La posición del sujeto depende de si éste supone una información nueva, remática (en cuyo caso ocupará una posición preverbal) o conocida, temática (y, entonces, ocupará una posición posverbal).


*La diferencia* entre la *pasiva perifrástica y la pasiva refleja* radica en el hecho de que la primera puede tener como intención dejar claro quién lleva a cabo la acción (información que se pierde en el segundo caso, donde la información que interesa transmitir es la acción) y también en el registro de lengua: la primera pertenece a un registro más culto. 

El sujeto, en las construcciones pasivas con _se_, queda escondido. La intención del emisor no es tanto marcar quién realiza la acción. También afirma este autor que el uso de la pasiva está más extendido que el de la pasiva refleja, hasta el punto de que está contribuyendo a la desaparición de ésta construcción.


Otra diferencia entre pasiva refleja y pasiva con se es, como afirma este autor, que la acción de la pasiva refleja es normalmente intencionada. Y no tiene por qué ser así en las pasivas con _se_:


_*En los exámenes se vieron los nombres de los participantes*_
_*Se oyeron unos gritos en la calle *_


Frente a:

*Los nombres de los participantes fueron vistos*
*Unos gritos fueron oídos en la calle (?)*


La marca de interrogación significa que, pese a que la oración no parece del todo agramatical, resulta extraña al hablante y no suena bien. 

La pasiva refleja suele necesitar de un verbo agentivo, un verbo que muestra una acción intencionada por parte del sujeto. De lo contrario, no es posible esta construcción, o suena extraña, y se prefiere la pasiva con se. 

_Unos ruidos fueron oídos _/_ Se oyeron unos ruidos._


----------



## heidita

En la pasiva refleja se requiere un sujeto paciente, el verbo siempre está conjugado en _tercera persona singular o plural_ 

En efecto, como ya se dijo antes, en singular o plural, dependiendo del objeto y no indistinatamente. El verbo siempre debe coincidir con el número del objeto.

Se robó el coche. *singular verbo y objeto*
Se robaron los coches.* plural verbo y objeto*


----------



## Iliana

mhp said:


> I found something that solves the mystery why there are so many examples of “Se robaron el coche”. In America this is not a passive sentence!
> 
> It is actually the verb robarse. (pronominal and not reflexive)
> 
> In this sense, «Se robaron el coche de Peter» is perfectly correct and is equivalent to «robaron el coche de Peter».
> 
> The reason this is hard to understand is that the verb robarse does not exist in the DRAE when it means to steal.


 
Wow, I never knew this construction was used in Latin America only. I remember studying this in my morfosyntaxis class in college, but unfortunately, since I moved to the US, I left all my notes and grammar books behind and it's hard for me to find references quickly. Thanks for the information.


----------



## roxcyn

I used "se" because that's how you all use it in Spanish when something happened unintentionally:

*Se* me olvidó las llaves......
*Se *me robó el coche/el carro/el auto
*Se* me pasó por alto...

Saludos.


----------



## broud

> [
> Me parece apresurada tu afirmación de que todas las explicaciones son incorrectas.
> Si lees cuidadosamente los mensajes, se han dado buenas explicaciones sobre las diferencias entre una expresión pasiva refleja, o un uso de lo que para mí sería un "se" enfático, concluyendo con una buena síntesis de mhp.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Bueno, tienes razón en que no eran todas desde luego. Mea culpa. Simplemente quería apuntar que "se robaron el coche" no tiene nada que ver con una pasiva refleja. Así que aunque la explicación sobre la pasiva refleja sea(es) correcta ... probablemente no venía muy a cuento.
> 
> La cosa venía porque varios foreros han dicho que lo correcto era " se robaron" y  han intentado dar una explicación gramatical para este hecho ... que no iban a poder encontrar ya que es simplemente una opción más.
> 
> Pero bueno, pido disculpas por un comentario desafortunado.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

roxcyn said:


> I used "se" because that's how you all use it in Spanish when something happened unintentionally:
> 
> *Se* me olvidó las llaves......
> *Se *me robó el coche/el carro/el auto
> *Se* me pasó por alto...
> 
> Saludos.


Appaling only the last phrase it's correct.

Se me olvidaron las llaves....

Me robaron el coche....


----------

